# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker V..0664 Huawei E153u1 Etisalat, E353, U8160, Vodafone 858 Smart & more

## mohamed73

Added: 
Modems: 
Huawei *E353*  
Customized modems: 
Huawei *E153u1 Etisalat Egypt v. 11.609.18.01.135* compile date : Oct 19 2010 10:08:52
Huawei *E153 Philippines SmartBro v. 11.609.16.00.238* compile date : Aug 24 2010 15:12:02 
ZTE *MF627 Philippines SmartBro v. BD_3GHAP673A4V1.0.0B04* compile date : Dec 21 2009 10:28:37 
Phones: 
ZTE Orange *Tactile Messaging* 
Huawei U8160/ *Vodafone 858 Smart*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

